# [Lithuanian NR] 8.62 3x3 single - Tomas Jankauskas



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 10, 2015)

New Lithuanian NR single! GJ, Tomas! 





BTW the cube is old Weilong if someone is wondering


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 10, 2015)

GJ! I hope to get the here NRs one day myself. as for continental records though its not looking good haha


----------



## Myachii (Aug 10, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> GJ! I hope to get the here NRs one day myself. as for continental records though its not looking good haha



OcR = WR more or less xD


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 10, 2015)

I like his turning style for some reason  and he missed a very easy WV :/


----------



## mrtomas (Aug 10, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I like his turning style for some reason  and he missed a very easy WV :/



Thanks. Yeah I know  I even said that in the video description


----------



## Username (Aug 10, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I like his turning style for some reason  and he missed a very easy WV :/



he would've gotten a Y-perm though


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 11, 2015)

Username said:


> he would've gotten a Y-perm though



Who knows what the time could be with Y-perm, it could be a litle bit faster, but if he fails it, so...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice!! but the blue side should have been checked by the delegate though :/ one of the stickers is really messed


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 11, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Nice!! but the blue side should have been checked by the delegate though :/ one of the stickers is really messed



If I were delegating this competition I would have allowed it for this competition but said for next competition it would need to be restickered.


----------

